
Windows 10, the stealth OS - tanglesome
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2984729/microsoft-windows/windows-10-the-stealth-os.html?nsdr=true
======
jayrox
So next year when Apple does this it will be billed as "innovative! A breath
of fresh air, the greatest thing since sliced bread!" then people will wonder
why we waited decades for OS developers to preload the latest and greatest OS.
Making the install seemless, fast and a wonderfully painless experience for
the user. Will make it to the front page of the New York Times as the biggest
innovation of 2016.

~~~
tanglesome
I'd hope they would have learned their lesson after last year's U2 album
debacle.

